# Lumberyard project



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

This is part of what I think will be a three-building lumberyard. The office/finishing mill will be in two Pola buildings that have been bashed together. (Pictures to follow.)

This is the storage shed.










And if I get really ambitious, probably during the winter, I'm going to try to cobble together a saw shed as has been displayed on the saw mill post here.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 08/13/2008 9:51 AM

This is part of what I think will be a three-building lumberyard. The office/finishing mill will be in two Pola buildings that have been bashed together. (Pictures to follow.)

This is the storage shed.










And if I get really ambitious, probably during the winter, I'm going to try to cobble together a saw shed as has been displayed on the saw mill post here.


_Very nice start_ to your mini-lumber business !


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Rick 
A small planer shed would be a great fit, be sure to include a pile of sawdust and maybe a scrap pile, and maybe a pile of firewood for sale, your shed looks great 
Dennis


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Rick 
Great project! Because I was not going to go and build one but instead you inspired me.  
Toad


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start, Rick! 
We'll be looking for updates! 

Matt


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Toad, I''ll give you a construction hint. Those stacks of lumber are mostly hollow. The timbers on the top and sides are 4 or 5" long, but the stuff on the inner parts of the pile are just nibs about a half-inch long. They're all glued together. Saves a lot of wood. All of that came from a discarded cutting board that made a whole bunch of trips through the table saw!!!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, someone else did the hollow thing. I found the easy way to make the short ends was to glue up a 5-6 inch solid with popsicle sticks (or other shapes), then cut off 1/2 inch ends, then do the sides and top.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Rick, 
Not sure how to do the hollow thing but have a idea. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 
Toad


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice job Rick! I had not thought of a lumber yard but now I will have to put it on the "to do" list. 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

That's going to be neat industry complex for your line. Great beginning! 

I made my lumber loads for my flatcars hollow also, Still plenty heavy but save a lot of lumber and a good way to use a lot of small odd pieces.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

looks similar to the atlas lumber shed ho & oscale , http://www.trainweb.org/tylick/signdgindustry.html for signs to use for the shed


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect! Compact and not too complex, yet purposeful.


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great! 

I deliver to lumber yards all of the time and never even thought of this. 

Kevin.


----------

